# Cold air vs short ram air intake



## Polah Bear (Jul 18, 2005)

Can someone tell what the difference is? Which is better for my 240? I've seen a bunch of them on sale on ebay. The price ranges are $20 and up. What exactly am I looking for and do they all work the same? Are these a "you pay for what you get" thing. Or do they all work the same whether cheap or expensive? Any knowledge on this would be appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## little240boy (Jan 13, 2004)

I believe that a cold air intake will cost you more in the end because I HIGHLY HIGHLY HIGHLY recommend getting a bypass valve with it. This idiot I know got a brand new Integra type R, put a cold air intake on it without a bypass valve and drove through a puddle. Well that mistake cost him 12 grand CDN for a brand new engine! Personally, I prefer cold air intake because in the long run, I believe it will give you more torque gains so why not put it on first. What are your plans for the car and how much power are you aiming for?


----------



## Polah Bear (Jul 18, 2005)

little240boy said:


> I believe that a cold air intake will cost you more in the end because I HIGHLY HIGHLY HIGHLY recommend getting a bypass valve with it. This idiot I know got a brand new Integra type R, put a cold air intake on it without a bypass valve and drove through a puddle. Well that mistake cost him 12 grand CDN for a brand new engine! Personally, I prefer cold air intake because in the long run, I believe it will give you more torque gains so why not put it on first. What are your plans for the car and how much power are you aiming for?


Well its auto and i'm not swapping tranny's so I really dont know what I am aiming for. I guess I just want a little extra go when needed. My plans are for looks and not on performance but I would like a little extra kick.


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

little240boy said:


> I believe that a cold air intake will cost you more in the end because I HIGHLY HIGHLY HIGHLY recommend getting a bypass valve with it. This idiot I know got a brand new Integra type R, put a cold air intake on it without a bypass valve and drove through a puddle. Well that mistake cost him 12 grand CDN for a brand new engine!



A puddle will not do this... the filter has to be completely submerged for a good period of time to create enough suction pressure to draw the water up the pipe...driving in puddles or rain will not do it..


----------



## little240boy (Jan 13, 2004)

The story was a friend from a friend but any water in the engine is not good and who knows how much water blah blah blah it could go on forever but the case is i don't know the entire situation just was told the story. I'd still get a bypass valve. They have a great one that AEM sells


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

myoung said:


> A puddle will not do this... the filter has to be completely submerged for a good period of time to create enough suction pressure to draw the water up the pipe...driving in puddles or rain will not do it..



mmm this gives me some hopes to get the CAI extension on my car....its an Injen...do you recomend it? how much HP can i expect extra from the CAI extension....


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

little240boy said:


> The story was a friend from a friend but any water in the engine is not good and who knows how much water blah blah blah it could go on forever but the case is i don't know the entire situation just was told the story. I'd still get a bypass valve. They have a great one that AEM sells


Urban Legend... it can't happen unless you submerge the filter..


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

myoung said:


> Urban Legend... it can't happen unless you submerge the filter..



what about my question above?


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

Loki said:


> what about my question above?


 injen is a good company. i dont know hp though. Other companies like HS and AEM are also very good.


myoung is right, you have to submerge the filter, hell i drove thru a foot and a half of water and no problems. Just dont slam on the gas while are driving thru deep water.


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

psuLemon said:


> injen is a good company. i dont know hp though. Other companies like HS and AEM are also very good.
> 
> 
> myoung is right, you have to submerge the filter, hell i drove thru a foot and a half of water and no problems. Just dont slam on the gas while are driving thru deep water.


here where i live it gets WORT...alot of cars DIE....mine hast so far (short ram) but i never go fast when im on those damm rivers!


----------



## Polah Bear (Jul 18, 2005)

psuLemon said:


> injen is a good company. i dont know hp though. Other companies like HS and AEM are also very good.
> 
> 
> myoung is right, you have to submerge the filter, hell i drove thru a foot and a half of water and no problems. Just dont slam on the gas while are driving thru deep water.


How about quality? Should I go with any CAI kit? Are they all pretty much the same? It just looks like pipes and hoses. Does name brand really matter with CAI's? I assume the filter quality is what matters most? I have read about guys making their own out of Home Depot pipes...lol


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

Polah Bear said:


> How about quality? Should I go with any CAI kit? Are they all pretty much the same? It just looks like pipes and hoses. Does name brand really matter with CAI's? I assume the filter quality is what matters most? I have read about guys making their own out of Home Depot pipes...lol


 yea, brand usually matters. AEM is always good, Hotshot is also top notch. Injen i think its more looks, but they make quality intakes. Just dont buy an ebay brand or make your homemade one. Personally, i like the hotshot ones, but thats for the 200sx. Either way you go, there wont be that much of a differnce in power, maybe a few hp here or there. i would suggest HS or AEM.


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

psuLemon said:


> yea, brand usually matters. AEM is always good, Hotshot is also top notch. Injen i think its more looks, but they make quality intakes. Just dont buy an ebay brand or make your homemade one. Personally, i like the hotshot ones, but thats for the 200sx. Either way you go, there wont be that much of a differnce in power, maybe a few hp here or there. i would suggest HS or AEM.



i have an INJEN....should of gotten the HS to match with my HS header! LOL


----------



## BoostedSE (Jun 26, 2005)

you drive an auto and you are concerned about "looks" and not performance, just buy the prettiest one and call it a day.


----------



## Polah Bear (Jul 18, 2005)

BoostedSE said:


> you drive an auto and you are concerned about "looks" and not performance, just buy the prettiest one and call it a day.


Right Boosted. I am more concerned about looks, but I want to make sure that what I decide on isn't going to give me problems. If it's pretty; cool. I just dont want mechanical issues down the road because I bought the pretty one. Thanks for the feedback people. Ima look into some of the name brand CAI's.


----------



## BoostedSE (Jun 26, 2005)

short ram

the message you have entered is to short


----------



## little240boy (Jan 13, 2004)

if your more concerned about looks, save up and get some Kouki tail lights instead of an intake that will give u worse gas mileage and no one can see it


----------



## BoostedSE (Jun 26, 2005)

the above post makes no sense


----------



## xs240sx (Apr 19, 2005)

somebody please correct me if i am wrong, but i have news for you all -

the ka24e has a cold air intake already on it - take off the air box and put a filter there - boom - you have a cold air intake. only difference? the pipe is plastic instead of metal.

i dont know about the de motor, but it's probably the same case.

replace your airbox with just an intake filter and it will give you noticable acceleration.


----------



## Polah Bear (Jul 18, 2005)

xs240sx said:


> somebody please correct me if i am wrong, but i have news for you all -
> 
> the ka24e has a cold air intake already on it - take off the air box and put a filter there - boom - you have a cold air intake. only difference? the pipe is plastic instead of metal.
> 
> ...


In doing so... What do you do with the air box sensor? Wouldn't the stock plastic tube give more air restriction that the aluminum pipe? 

If upgrading to a CAI kit; will most kits include a port for that sensor?


----------



## BoostedSE (Jun 26, 2005)

The stock piece is narrow and has corragated sections that disrupt airflow. You'll notice a difference just pulling the 2 tubes out of the box, but its not the same as a CAI. 

The Mass air flow sensor or the intake temp sensor? Regardless a kit for your car will include ports/parts for both.


----------



## xs240sx (Apr 19, 2005)

you do not need to connect the air sensor becuz if its in a 1990, it will not put on the check engine light if its disconnected being that the ecu is obd1. this is the case for my 1990 fastback, i dunno about 91+ -

either way, cut off the clip and tap the two wires into the plastic pipe. before you drill a hole in there, disconnect the plastic pipe and take it out becuz you do not want plastic shavings being sucked into ur engine.

give it a shot, you wont be sorry - its such a noticeably big acceleration increase. i wouldnt worry about the sensor tho. you might want to plug the egr valve which is behind the airbox. i plugged mine with a bolt and some electrical tape.

let me know how it goes.


----------



## little240boy (Jan 13, 2004)

BoostedSE said:


> the above post makes no sense


The message was save up on things worth while if your going for a looks only car. There is no point in spending money on something that no one will see AKA anything intake related


----------

